# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الجمعه 28 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباحكم رضا وطاعه للرحمن

صباح المغفره وقراءة القرآن

صباح يتجدد بذكر الله والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد



حالة الطقس لليوم

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الجمعة 28\2\1431  الموافق 12/02/2010

يستمر تواجد السحب الركامية الرعدية الممطرة على  المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية حيث تتهيأ الفرصة لهطول امطار غزيرة الى  متوسطة تشمل مرتفعات ( الطائف والباحة وعسير وجازان ومنطقة مكة المكرمة تمتد الى  منطقة المدينة المنورة ) كما تنشط الرياح السطحية على الاجزاء الداخلية من جنوب  وغرب تمتد الى وسط وشمال المملكة مثيرة للاتربة والغبار قد تحد من مدى الرؤية  الافقية كما يطرأ ارتفاع ملموس في درجات الحرارة على مناطق شمال المملكة .


البحر الأحمر :
  الرياح السطحية: جنوبية غربية الى غربية بسرعة 15 – 35  كم/ساعة وجنوبية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 18-45 كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي .  حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية الى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و4  دقيقه صباحا ً:
السماء ملبدة بالغيوم وهناك فرصه لتواجد اتربه وغبار

 درجة الحراره /11مئويه
 
 نسبة الرطوبه / 93 %
 
 سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه
 
 اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه
 
 الرؤيه / 0 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*مجهولون  يجددون مهاجمتهم لمطعم السفير بالقديح*




 *تعرض  مطعم السفير في القديح بمحافظة القطيف  يوم  أمس الأربعاء وللمرة الثانية في غضون عشرة أيام لإطلاق نار وتخريب للواجهة من قبل  مجهولين.*
 *وأفاد  بعض أهالي القديح أن إطلاق  النار كان مابين الثالثة وحتى الخامسة فجراً ليفاجئوا في ساعات الصباح الأولى بأن  المطعم قد تعرض للتخريب  وتحطيم الواجهة  كلياً .*
 *جهات الأمن بدورها باشرت التحقيق بالحادث لمعرفة  الدوافع التي لا تزال مبهمة.*


 *طراطيش كلام تقول ان الاسباب تعود لتحرش شخص عربي يعمل هناك بفتيات البلده بشكل دائما* 
*أصحاب الدرجات الناريه والأسلحه وبتصرفهم الأرعن وجودوا اطلاق النار هي الطريقه التأديبيه الأفضل*
* ياعمي روحوا أدبوا حالكم الأول عاملين فيها رجال
وللأسف رجال البلده ماتصدوا لهالتحرش
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أياد صغيرة تحطم شعار «للكبار فقط» ...  وتتفوق عليهم في سوق السمك




على رغم أنها مهنة «للكبار فقط»، وظلت لفترة طويلة حصراً عليهم، نظراً لحاجتها  إلى قدرة جسمانية كبيرة، إلا أن أياد طفولية صغيرة قررت اقتحام هذا المجال الصعب،  وإلغاء عقد احتكاره على «الرجال فقط»، فنافسوهم، على رغم أن أعمارهم لم تتجاوز  الـ13، وخاضوا هذه التجربة الصعبة، بعد اختيارهم لهذه المهنة «الشاقة».

عبدالله البالغ من العمر 13، أجبرته ظروف عائلته المادية، على البحث عن عمل،  تاركاً خلفه فرصة لعب كرة القدم واللهو مع أطفال الحي الذي يقطنه، فاتجه إلى سوق  السمك لتنظيف الأسماك والربيان. وأثار في البدء دهشة البائعين، نظراً لصغر سنه،  وقلة خبرته في هذا المجال، إلا أن إصراره وعزمه حوله إلى «عامل نشط»، حتى اتسعت  شهرته وذاع صيته فيما بعد.

وتقول والدته: «عبدالله يعمل في سوق السمك منذ عامين، على رغم رفضنا عمله في  بداية الأمر، نظراً لصغر سنه، إلا أن إصراره على طلبه، جعلنا نعيد التفكير في  الأمر، وبشكل مختلف، وننظر إلى اعتماده على نفسه، وتحمله مصاريفه»، مضيفة أنه «بعد  فترة بسيطة من عمله، قام بشراء جهاز «بلاي ستيشن»، وتلفزيون من ماله الخاص، إضافة  إلى تحمله بعض نفقات المنزل»، مؤكدة على أنهم واجهوا بعض «الانتقادات الحادة من بعض  أفراد الأسرة، الذين اتهمونا بإجباره على العمل».

وأكدت أنه «على رغم أن دخل والده الشهري لا يتجاوز 2500 ريال، إلا أنه حاول أكثر  من مرة إقناعه بالعدول عن هذه الفكرة، إلا أن عبدالله دائماً ما يقنعنا بالعكس»،  مشيراً إلى أنه أحد أفراد الأسرة «ويجب عليه مشاركتنا أفراحنا وأحزاننا، وتحمل بعض  النفقات والمصاريف»، لافتة إلى أنه دائماً «يضع دخله اليومي من عمله، بين يدي  والده، ولا يأخذ منه إلا القليل، تاركاً لنا حرية الاختيار والتصرف في المال».  وأكدت حرصه على «متابعة دراسته، وعدم إهمالها، الذي كان شرطاً للحصول على موافقتنا  على عمله»، لافتة إلى أنه «يدرس في الصف الأول متوسط، وهو متفوق في دراسته».

وعبدالله ليس الوحيد الذي يعمل في هذه المهنة، إذ سبقه إليها زميله في المهنة  أحمد ذو الـ14 ربيعاً، الذي يتجه معه كل يوم إلى سوق الأسماك، سائرين على الأقدام  من مقر سكنهما في أحد أحياء القطيف البسيطة، لمدة نصف ساعة، للعمل في شكل جماعي في  السوق، ويبدآن عملهما من بعد صلاة المغرب مباشرة.

ويقول أحمد: «إن أسرتي لم تعارض فكرة عملي، ولقيت تشجيعاً ودعماً كبيراً منهم،  بشرط عدم إهمالي دراستي، والتوقف عن العمل في فترة الاختبارات»، مشيراً إلى أنه قبل  بهذه الشروط، التي كانت حافزاً له على التنسيق بين الدراسة والعمل.

وأوضحت والدته أن دخله اليومي «يختلف من يوم لآخر، وأن عمله يتركز على تنظيف  الروبيان وتقطيع السمك، وأحياناً يكسب 40 ريالاً في اليوم الواحد»، لافتة إلى أنه  «يلجأ في بعض الأوقات، إلى خفض أجره لكسب الزبائن ومنافسة غيره»، مؤكدة على أنها  «في كثير من الأوقات أحاول منعه، نظراً لصغر سنه، إلا أنني اليوم أصبحت أكثر  اعتزازاً وفخراً به وبعمله»، لافتة إلى أن ظروفهم المادية «تغيرت في شكل ملحوظ بعد  عمله، وكان لقراره آثار جيدة على تغيير مسار حياتنا في شكل عام، وحياته بخاصة، من  خلال إشغال وقت فراغه بشيء مفيد، واعتماده على نفسه، وتحمل مسؤوليات الحياة  ومصاعبها».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف :مصادرة 1300 دراجة نارية تستخدم  في أعمال «السرقة»



 صادرت الأجهزة الأمنية في المنطقة الشرقية، مئات الدراجات النارية، بينها 1300  في محافظة القطيف فقط، كانت معظمها تستخدم في أعمال النشل والسرقة، وبخاصة من  السيدات في الأسواق. وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني في  تصريح لـه: «إن الشرطة تمكنت من الإيقاع بعصابات الدراجات النارية، التي  انتشرت أخيراً، في شكل كبير في عدد من المدن. ونفذت عشرات السرقات، طالت مواطنين  ومقيمين»، مؤكداً على أن محافظة القطيف «احتلت النصيب الأكبر في مصادرة هذه  الدراجات، فيما تبنت إدارة مرور الشرقية هذه الخطوة، للحد من هذه الظاهرة».وذكر  القحطاني أن «أقسام الشرطة ومراكزها استقبلت خلال الفترة الماضية، بلاغات متكررة من  مواطنين ومقيمين، عن تعرضهم إلى سرقة هواتفهم النقالة، وحقائبهم الشخصية، التي تحوي  مبالغ مالية»، مضيفاً أن «أقسام البحث والتحري تمكنت من متابعة هذه الحوادث في شكل  يومي ومستمر، من طريق البحث عن مرتكبيها، بناءً على أوصافهم المُقدمة من قبل المجني  عليهم، وتمكنوا من الوصول إلى عدد كبير منهم، والقبض عليهم، وتم تسجيل اعترافاتهم  بارتكابهم لهذه الجرائم». وأوضح أن إدارة مرور الشرقية تعاونت معهم في هذا الجانب،  من خلال «قيامها بمصادرة هذه الدراجات»، لافتاً إلى أنه يتم «جلبها إلى المملكة من  إحدى الدول المجاورة، وبيعها بأسعار منخفضة لا تتجاوز ألف ريال»، مبيناً أن  الدراجات النارية «تتيح سهولة الهرب في عملية السرقة، نظراً لحجمها الصغير، الذي  يساعدها على التنقل بين الشوارع والأزقة الضيقة بكل سهولة». وكشف عن مصادرة «1300  دراجة نارية في محافظة القطيف»، معتبراً أنها «رقم كبير جداً، نظراً لانتشارها في  شكل كبير في المحافظة، وبخاصة بين أوساط الشباب، ومعظمها يتم استخدامه في سرقة  الجوالات والحقائب النسائية. فيما تم رصد عدد منهم في مدينة الدمام، في أحد الأماكن  التي تعج بالعمال الوافدين»، لافتاً إلى إلقاء الدوريات الأمنية القبض على «أعداد  كبيرة في محافظة الخبر».
وأوضح القحطاني أن جميع من تم القبض عليهم «هم من فئة الشباب، وبعضهم عاطل عن  العمل، وآخرون موظفون»، مشيراً إلى تحجيم هذه الظاهرة، بعد أن «نجحت الأجهزة  الأمنية في التعامل في شكل جيد مع البلاغات المقدمة، والحد من انتشار هذه السرقات».  بيد أنه أكد على وجود «حالات فردية قليلة ومحدودة، لا تزال تمارس هذه السرقات، إلا  أنه يتم كشفهم خلال فترة قصيرة جداً من تلقي البلاغ».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*طالب  جامعي يطرد من مرور القطيف بسبب لباسه*



*رفض موظف بالمرور  يوم أول أمس  دخول أحد الطلاب الجامعيين أثناء مراجعته قسم  الحوادث بحجة أن لباسه غير لائق ومخالف للنظام وللذوق  العام.*

* الطالب أكد أنه كان يرتدي لباس الجامعة، وهو ذات اللباس الذي  يحضر به المحاضرات، مطالباً إدارة المرور بتوضيح سلوك موظفها الذي أمر بطرده أمام  المراجعين مما اعتبره إهانة له.*

*وأضاف  الطالب أنه كان يرتدي قميصاً وينطالاَ إلا أن الموظف شخص بأن اللباس غير لائق، وقد  استدعى الطالب والده للتدخل وللاستفسار عن سبب المنع قائلاً "إن  ابني طالب جامعي ولديه محاضرات وبعض التصرفات الصادرة عن اجتهاد موظف تعرقل عملية  المراجعة وتدخل الجميع في روتين يؤخر إنجاز المعاملات المرورية". وأضاف "أخبرني  الموظف أن لا وجود لختم الجامعة على قميص ابني، وأنه لا يسمح إلا بدخول بدلات العمل  (الكفرول) الذي عليها ختم يعود لشركة" .*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجبيل .. مراهق يدخل مدرسة بنات لسرقة قلب طالبة

في حادثة لا تخلو من الطرافة قبضت الدوريات الأمنية بمحافظة  الجبيل على شاب 16 عاماً بعد قيامه بدخول مدرسة بنات متوسطة بحي الفناتير والتجول  داخل فناء المدرسة عند وجود الطالبات بين فترتي الاختبار .
وتعود تفاصيل القضية  بأن الشاب قد تحدث مع فتاة من المدرسة عند ركوبها للحافلة وحاول أن يوصل لها رقم  هاتفه إلا أنها رفضت وطلبت منه أن يدخل لمدرستها أمام زميلاتها وستأخذ الرقم منه  ولم يتردد الشاب في القفز لفناء المدرسة في اليوم التالي للفوز بالرهان لكن عند  مشاهدة الفتيات له قاموا بالصراخ وحضر حارس المدرسة وفر الشاب من الموقع دون أن  يكتشف أمره ، وفي صباح اليوم التالي قام الشاب بالذهاب لحارس المدرسة والاعتراف  بأنه هو من قام بالدخول للمدرسة في اليوم السابق وقد ندم على فعلته وأنبه ضميره ولم  يستطع النوم حتى يكفر عن غلطته فقام حارس المدرسة بالاتصال بالدوريات الأمنية وقبضت  على الشاب وتمت إحالته لدار الملاحظة الاجتماعية بالدمام وعند التحقيق معه اعترف  بما نسب إليه وعرض على قاضي الأحداث الذي أمر بإطلاق سراحه لأنه اعترف بما قام به  وهو من قام بتسليم نفسه .  :bigsmile:  صحيح مراهق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجهول يعتدي على آسيوي ويجرده ملابسه ويسلبه  مبلغا ماليا ويتركه في العراء 



تفاجأ عابرو طريق الرياض - الطائف السريع بالقرب من قرية القرشيات بعامل من الجنسية  الباكستانية يقف عاريا على جانب الطريق مما أثار الرعب فيهم.

وتعود تفاصيل  الواقعة التي رواها العامل للجهات الأمنية بمركز شرطة عشيرة وهو يذرف الدموع بأنه  كان متوقفا على جانب الطريق بمركز العطيف ينوي الذهاب إلى محافظة الطائف وبانتظار  من يقدم له خدمة التوصيل وذكر أن شابا يقود سيارة وانيت(غماره ) توقف وسأل العامل  عن وجهته فذكر له ذلك وبعد الاتفاق على المبلغ مقابل التوصيل رافقه على الطريق  وقبيل الوصول إلى قرية القرشيات شمال الطائف سلك الشاب بالعامل طريقا صحراويا  باتجاه الشمال وبعد مسافة توقف الشاب وقام بضربه وتجريد ملابسه وسلب مبلغا ماليا  وهاتفه الجوال وتركه عاريا في الصحراء وولى هاربا لوجهة غير معلومة بعدها تحامل  العامل على إصاباته ومنظره المؤسف وقضى وقتا طويلا حتى وصل للطريق ووقف جانبا ملوحا  بيديه لإنقاذه حيث ظل وقتا طويلا حتى وصلت دورية أمن الطرق التي نقلته إلى مركز  عشيرة التي فتحت تحقيقا موسعا في حادثة الاعتداء ومازالت الجهات الأمنية تواصل  البحث والتحري عن الشخص المعتدي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرقية وجهة السياح في العطلة المدرسية





بدأ عدد من الزوار بالتوافد على المنطقة الشرقية مع اطلالة إجازة منتصف العام  الدراسي ، خاصة من الذين اعتادوا على اختيارها من بين المناطق الأخرى بحثا عن  الراحة والاستجمام في شواطئها ومرافقها الجميلة وتتمتع المنطقة الشرقية بأجمل  الشواطئ في الخليج العربي من أشهرها شاطئ نصف القمر وواجهاتها البحرية التي تتوافر  بها المدن الترفيهية والمسطحات الخضراء والمطاعم وأيضا المنتزهات الترفيهية  والمجمعات التجارية التي تزيد على "40" مجمعا تجاريا , وتتمتع المنطقة الشرقية هذه  الأيام بأجوائها المعتدلة , وأنماط سياحية متنوعة منها سياحة الصحراء وسياحة التسوق  وسياحة العطلات.
وأوضح المدير التنفيذي لجهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة  الشرقية المهندس عبد اللطيف بن محمد البنيان أن المنطقة الشرقية متهيئة لاستقبال  زوارها من مختلف مناطق المملكة ودول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وذلك لما تتمتع به من  مقومات سياحية مما يجعلها من أهم الوجهات السياحية بالمملكة.
وبين البنيان أن  زوار وأهالي المنطقة الشرقية سيستمتعون خلال إجازة منتصف العام الدراسي بالعديد من  الفعاليات والمهرجانات والتي من أبرزها ، مهرجان سايتك الذي يعرض فيه ولأول مرة على  مستوى المنطقة الشرقية معرض الديناصورات الذي انطلقت فعالياته يوم الثلاثاء الماضي  ويستمر لمدة شهرين ، وفعاليات المخيم الربيعي التاسع بالنعيرية الذي انطلقت  فعالياته يوم امس الاول ويستمر لمدة أسبوع ويشتمل على أمسيات شعرية ومحاضرات دينية  ومسابقات ثقافية وألعاب ترفيهية وتراثية كما ينطلق بعد غد السبت مهرجان كلنا الخفجي  الثالث ويتضمن نشاطات توعوية وثقافية ومسابقات وسوقا شعبيا وجناحا للحرف اليدوية  ونشطات رياضية وسباقا للفروسية وفعاليات ترفيهية ومتنوعة ويستمر المهرجان لمدة  شهر.
كما ستقام فعاليات مهرجان جائزة الملك عبدالعزيز للإبل" أم رقيبة " التي  بدأت فعالياتها مؤخراً وتستمر لمدة أسبوع تقام خلالها محاضرات توعوية وأمسيات شعرية  وفعاليات متنوعة , وفعاليات معرض ارامكو ومهرجان الرياضة للجميع ( لدول مجلس  التعاون الخليجي )الذي سيقام في الواجهة البحرية بكورنيش الدمام والموجه للشباب حيث  بدأ اليوم ويستمران حتى اليوم الرابع من شهر ربيع الأول.
وبين البنيان أن سعة  الطاقة الاستيعابية لخدمات الإيواء السياحي في المنطقة الشرقية (65) فندقاً تحوي  (5835) غرفة , وأكثر من (600) مجمع للوحدات السكنية المفروشة تضم حوالي (13) مؤكدا  أن قسم التراخيص والجودة بالجهاز يقوم بجولات ميدانية للمتابعة ومراقبة خدمات قطاع  الإيواء السياحي " الوحدات السكنية والفنادق " للتأكد من الالتزام بالأنظمة  والاشتراطات بما فيها الالتزام بالأسعار المعتمدة والخدمات المقدمة للنزلاء , موضحا  أن دور الفرق لا يقتصر على ضبط المخالفات وإنما يهدف إلى نشر ثقافة الالتزام  بالأنظمة وترسيخها كوجه حضاري تعيشه المملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والهيئه تقوم بجولات وقائية في الشرقية لمنع مظاهر عيد الحب

 

شددت هـــيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالمنطقة الشرقية  على منع المحالات التجارية من إبراز أي مظهر من مظاهر الاحتفاء بـ "عيد الحب" أو  "فالنتاين" الذي يتزامن موعده مع يوم الاحد المقبل . وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي لهيئة  الشرقية علي القرني ان جولات ميدانية وقائية يقوم بها أعضاء الهيئة في الأماكن التي  تكثر فيها المخالفات وخاصة في محلات الهدايا والتحف والمطاعم والفنادق والمقاهي.  وقال: " نص الأمر السامي فيما يخص مظاهر عيد الحب على مراقبة هذه الظاهرة في وقتها  ومنع ظهورها ومصادرة ما يعرض في المحلات التجارية من بضائع تمثل مظهرا خاصا بهذا  العيد " .في حين وصف مفتي المملكة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ عيد الحب بأنه "عيد  وثني"، وقال في فتوى سابقة: إن على كل مسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن لا يحتفل  بهذا العيد"
من جهته بيّن مصدر في الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر أن لدى الهيئة توجيهات بمصادرة "الهدايا والتحف الموسومة بوسام هذا العيد  الوثني ومحاسبة بائعها ومن يسوقها في المملكة، ومن ذلك ارتداء الفتيات الملابس  الحمراء في هذا اليوم والاجتماع على وليمة أو تقديم الدعوات بهذه المناسبة".  
وأكد أن الهيئة تمنع مداهمة غير المسلم الذي يحتفل بهذا العيد إذا كان يؤدي  شعائر هذا العيد في مسكنه ولا يظهر شيئا من ذلك أو يدعو له بتوزيع النشرات بين  المسلمين.

اني انصح بعمل عيد للكراهيه والبغضاء واثارة الفتن مؤكد ان الهيئه رح تكون الداعم الرسمي له  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تفحم جثث ثلاث شبان في حادث مروري مؤسف  ببريدة





لقى ثلاثة من الشبان مصرعهم بعد اصطدام مركبتهم بسيارة كابريس بطريق الملك عبد  العزيز جنوب بريدة أمام المدينة الصناعية.
وقال شهود عيان "للوئام" أن الجثث  تفحمت بشكل كامل وأن السرعة الزائدة هي سبب الحادث المباشر .
حيث كان الشبان  كانوا يسيرون بسرعة عالية جداً مما تسبب في الحادث بالدرجة الأولى.
وقد باشرت  فرق الدفاع المدني مكان الحادث وقامت بإخماد النيران وتم نقل الجثث لأحد المستشفيات  القريبة من مكان الحادث.
وأفاد مصدر أمني أن سبب اندلاع النيران بالسيارة كان  أثر تماس كهربائي سريع فيما نجا الراكب الرابع وتم نقله للمستشفى ولم يصب صاحب  السيارة الكابريس الذي تفاجأ بالسرعة العالية للسيارة التي كان يقودها الشبان  الثلاثة وهي من نوع هوندا،موضحا أن المواطنون تمكنوا من إنقاذ شاب وحيد داخل  السيارة بعد كسر الباب الأيمن وإخراجه بسرعة وهو يعاني من ضربة قوية بالرأس .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..تحدث مع الخطابه عبر الماسنجر فسكبت زوجته الشاي على رأسه



ذكرت أحد الصحف المحليه أن زوجة في محافظة القطيف أول من أمس سكبت الشاي الحار على رأس  زوجها بعد أن اكتشفته وهو يحادث عبر تقنية "الماسنجر" إحدى الخطابات اللاتي يستعن  بالانترنت من أجل التواصل مع الرجال بشأن تزويج الفتيات اللاتي لجأن لهن لغرض  الزواج. وقالت قريبة الزوجة بأن أختها لم تتمالك أعصابها حين رأت زوجها وهو يتلقى  من الخطابة عرضا لمواصفات فتيات راغبات في الزواج، كما أنها دونت في المحادثة أجرها  البالغ نحو 4500 ريال في حال تم إجراء عقد النكاح. وأضافت "إن التوقيع في الماسنجر  هو الذي لفت إلى الخطابة، وأنها ليست أي شخص آخر"، كما أن الأسطر الأخيرة دون فيها  الزوج اعترافه بأن الزوجة المستقبلية ستكون الثانية"، مشيرا إلى أنه متزوج منذ نحو  ثمانية أعوام. وتابعت "هذا الاكتشاف هو الذي أخرج أختي عن نطاق السيطرة، خاصة أن كل  شيء كان على ما يرام بين الزوجين"، مضيفة "قامت بسكب الشاي الذي جلبته لزوجها كي  يشربه". يشار إلى أن بعض الخطابات أصبحن يفضلن شبكة الإنترنت على العمل التقليدي،  كما أصبح موقع ال"facebook" الشهير موقعا ملائما لإضافة الخطابات اللاتي يبحث عنهم  الأزواج من أجل "الزواج الثاني"، إذ يخبرن الزوج بأن لديهن نساء كثيرات مستعدات  للزواج ولو ك"زوجة ثانية".

هذا يستاهل جردل شاي مغلي ينكب على راسه يمكن يصح صح  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حافلة تقل 50 معتمراً تقتحم حادثاً مرورياً وتقتل وتصيب 33 شخصاً في طريق السيل



وقع حادث مروري مروع لحافلة كانت تقل 50 معتمراً متجهة إلى مكة المكرمة عبر طريق  السيل، وذلك بالقرب من منطقة (البهيتة) على طريق السيل الذي يربط الطائف بمكة  المكرمة، وكان الحادث في بدايته بسيطاً قبل أن تقتحم الحافلة الموقع وتصطدم ب ٧  سيارات بينها دوريات أمن الطرق وسيارات الدفاع المدني والتي تحولت غالبيتها إلى  ركام من حديد، وأسفر الحادث عن مصرع شخص واحد وإصابة 32 شخصا، منها 22 حالة تم  نقلها إلى مستشفى الأمير سلطان العسكري ومستشفى الملك عبد العزيز التخصصي ومستشفى  الملك فيصل لتلقي العلاج اللازم. وعشر حالات تم إسعافها في موقع الحادث، كما أصيب  في الحادث فردان من منسوبي الدفاع المدني تم نقلهما مع كافة المصابين إلى مستشفيات  الطائف. 

وقد باشرت الجهات الأمنية والإسعافية ممثلة في المرور والهلال  الأحمر والشؤون الصحية والدفاع المدني بالطائف الحادث، وذلك بعدد كبير من فرق  الإسعاف والإنقاذ، حيث شارك الهلال الأحمر ب 19 فرقه ميدانية منها 6 فرق تم  استدعاؤها من مكة المكرمة والبقية من الطائف، كما شاركت الشؤون الصحية بالطائف ب 11  فرقة ميدانية، وشارك الدفاع المدني بعدد آخر من فرق الإنقاذ. 

وأعلن مركز  صحي السيل حالة الاستنفار واستدعى الكوادر الطبية فورا لقربه من الحادث، كما اضطرت  سيارات الإنقاذ والإسعاف إلى عكس طريق السيل من أجل الوصول إلى موقع الحادث وذلك  لمسافة 3 كم بعد أن تعذر الوصول للحادث بعد توقف حركة السير وامتداد طوابير  السيارات لمسافة تجاوزت 5 كم. 

وأكد الناطق الإعلامي ومدير العمليات بصحة  الطائف سعيد الزهراني أن حالة الطوارئ أعلنت في المستشفيات فور تلقي البلاغ من  عمليات الهلال الأحمر والدفاع المدني حيث تم تحريك 11 فرقة طبية من المستشفيات  والمراكز الصحية والمستشفيات الأهلية إلى موقع الحادث لمساندة فرق الهلال الأحمر  الذي شارك ب 19 فرقة إسعافية، لافتا إلى أن عدد المصابين 32 شخصا بينهم حالة وفاة  واحدة وتم نقل 22 حالة إلى مستشفى الأمير سلطان العسكري ومستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز  التخصصي ومستشفى الملك فيصل لتلقي العلاج اللازم


وأضاف أن الحالات  تراوحت مابين المتوسطة والخفيفة، و3 حالات بليغة، فيما تم إسعاف 10 حالات من  المصابين في الموقع من قبل الفرق الإسعافية، ومؤكدا أن غرفة عمليات الصحة مرتبطة  بعمليات الجهات الأخرى من أجل تبادل المعلومات وسرعة تمرير البلاغات إلى الفرق  الطبية مباشره للانطلاق إلى مواقع الحوادث على كافة الطرقات والميادين العامة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والظاهر موجة الانتحار لازالت مستمره ..
 إنتحار شاب في جازان بسبب درجات الاختبارات

عندما علم شاب في جازان يدرس في الصف الثالث ثانوي رسوبه في أحد المواد الدراسيه  قرر وضع حداً لحياته ، واقدم على الانتحار داخل الحمام بإستخدام حبل السيفون ، وقد  تم التحفظ على الجثه لحين انتهاء التحقيقات .

 يعني مالقيت الا حبل السيفون  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجة استرالية تقتل اطفالها نكاية بزوجها

شهدت محكمة في استراليا قبل امس (الاربعاء) جلسة محاكمة لأم استرالية قتلت طفليها لأنه  لم يعد بمقدورها تحمل الشعور بأن زوجها السابق يقضي احتفالات أعياد الميلاد معهما.  وقال ممثل الادعاء سيمون بين إن عملية القتل كانت الفصل الختامي في معركة حضانة  الأطفال المحتدمة بين المرأة وطليقها. وقال بين «ذكرت (الام) أنها تفضل رؤية ابنيها  وقد فارقا الحياة بدلا من السماح لطليقها بأخذهما... في النهاية، كانت المتهمة  غاضبة أشد الغضب وشعرت بالأسى تجاه زوجها السابق.. وارتكبت أقصى جريمة قد تدفع  اليها الكراهية لتنتزع الطفلين منه». وتواجه المرأة، التي رفضت المحكمة الإفصاح عن  اسمها، اتهاما بالبدء في التخطيط للجريمة بعد قرار لمحكمة الأسرة بالسماح للأطفال  بقضاء عيد الميلاد مع الاب. وقبل شهر من عيد الميلاد، عثر على جثة الولد (8 أعوام)  والبنت (10 أعوام) داخل سيارة العائلة في مرآب المنزل بالقرب من مدينة بريزبان.  وعلمت المحكمة أن الأم (42 عاما) أعطت أولادها أقراصا مخدرة قبل وضعهما في السيارة  وخنقهما بانبعاثات الكربون المتصاعدة من فتحة عادم السيارة. وقالت المرأة أنها غير  مذنبة بالقتل، رغم اعترافها بالتخلص من طفليها. وقال محامي الدفاع كرايج تشودهوري  للمحكمة «المسألة الفاصلة في هذه القضية ستكون الحالة العقلية للام آنذاك».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على طبيب ومتدربة سعوديه في خلوة بالدمام

تم القاء القبض على طبيب في علاقة محرمة مع فتاة متدربة لديه،وبحسب جريدة الجزيره كانا  يعملان بأحد المستشفيات في الدمام بعد ضبطهما في خلوة غير شرعية خارج أوقات الدوام  وبعيداً عن المستشفى، وتم تسليمهما إلى شرطة الجنوبية بالدمام، وأشار مصدر مسؤول أن القضية قيد التحقيق في قسم الشرطة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفل الثالثة الناجي الوحيد في حادث  أنهى حياة أسرته.. وحوادث متفرقه اخرى



نجا طفل في الثالثة من العمر من الموت، بينما رحل خمسة من أفراد إسرته، البارحة  الأولى، نتيجة تحطم المركبة المقلة لهم قرب بلدة السفانية، 140 كيلو مترا شرقي  محافظة حفر الباطن. وبحسب المعلومات فإن الأب والأم وبنتين وولدا رحلوا في الحادث  الأليم بينما أصيب الناجي الوحيد بجروح غير خطرة. وعزت المصادر سبب الانقلاب  والتحطم إلى السرعة العالية وانفجار إطار المركبة، ويتلقى الطفل العلاج في مستشفى  الملك خالد العام وحالته مستقرة. تولى التحقيق الميداني، جندي أول بندر العنزي من  مرور حفر الباطن. 

وغيّب الموت شابان على طريق بقيق الظهران بعد انقلاب سيارتهما  أكثر من مرة بسبب السرعة، وفتحت جهات الاختصاص تحقيقا في ظروف الانقلاب والتحطم. 

وجرح سائق في منتصف الطريق الدولي الرابط بين صامطة والمسارحة عندما انفجر إطار  سيارته، ونقلته فرقة من الهلال الأحمر إلى المستشفى العام في صامطة فيما شهد مسرح  الحادث حالة اختناق مروري كبير بسبب تدافع الفضوليين. 

وفي محافظة طريف تسبب تراكم  الثلوج في انزلاق سيارة تتبع حرس الحدود وإصابة سائقها بكسور متعددة نقل على إثرها  إلى المستشفى العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاق يهدد والده بالقتل ويحرق  المنزل


حرر رجل من إحدى بلدات القوز شكوى رسمية في شرطة القوز متهما نجله بتهديده بالقتل  وإشعال النار في المنزل. وقال في بلاغه: إن نجله هرب إلى مكان غير معلوم بعد ارتكاب  فعلته. حيثيات الواقعة بدأت بنداء استغاثة وصل إلى غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني في  القوز عن اندلاع النيران في منزل في إحدى البلدات، جنوبي القنفذة، فتحركت إلى  المكان فرق إطفاء مختصة يقودها رئيس رقباء ياسين علي المقعدي. واتضح أن الحريق  يتركز في غرفة واحدة والفناء الخارجي وبسؤال صاحب المنزل أفاد أن نجله هدده بالقتل  ثم أضرم النار في الدار وفر إلى  جهة غير معلومة. في وقت لاحق نجحت سلطات الأمن  في التوصل إلى المتهم. وأبلغ  مدير الدفاع المدني في القنفذة، العميد حسن  علي القفيلي، أن غرفة العمليات تلقت بلاغا بنشوب حريق في منزل في إحدى قرى جنوب  القوز، واتضح من التحريات أن الحادث وقع بفعل فاعل، واقتصرت الخسائر على الجوانب  المادية. وقال مصدر في شرطة المحافظة: إن التحريات متواصلة مع الشاب المتهم لمعرفة  أسباب ودوافع إضرامه النار وتهديداته ضد والده.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دراسة سعودية توصي بتعليم الاطفال " الثقافة الجنسية "



تناقلت العديد من وسائل الاعلام العربية والغربية دراسة قيل بأن الذي أجراها فريق  من طالبات سعوديات يدرسن في قسم التربية الخاصة في جامعة الملك سعود بالعاصمة  السعودية الرياض .
هذه الدراسة تقول المجتمع السعودي بحاجة ,لتعليم مادة  «الثقافة الجنسية» للأطفال في المدارس الحكومية. 

وذكرت الدراسة ،أن 80% من  العينة أيدوا تعليم مادة الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال في المدارس الحكومية.
وبحسب  الدراسة التي نشرت صورة منها صحيفة البيان الإماراتية في عددها الصادر اليوم أجمعت  الآراء على أن التربية الجنسية، من الموضوعات المرتبطة ارتباطاً مباشراً، بسلامة  نمو الطفل وحمايته من الاعتداءات الجنسية التي قد يتعرض لها. 


وشمل  الاستبيان 12 عبارة عامة ، بينما تكونت عينة الدراسة من 200 زوج وزوجة بالتساوي من  سكان مدينتي القطيف والرياض. كان المستوى التعليمي والأكاديمي للمشاركين بين  المرحلة الثانوية والمستوى الجامعي. وأظهرت الدراسة تأييد 80% من أولياء الأمور  المشاركين بالدراسة لتدريس التربية الجنسية ضمن مقررات المراحل الدراسية ، كما أجاب  43% أنهم يخجلون من محاورة أبنائهم في الموضوعات الخاصة بالحياة الجنسية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مطالبات بعلاج سريع قبل أن يصبح السودان " شعبا ضاحكا بلا  سبب"

إصابة 80 سودانيًا بـ"ضحك هستيري وهذيان".. والقمح المتهم  الأول



اجتاحت حالة ضحك هستيري وقهقهة عالية وهذيان منطقة "الخوي" شمالي كردفان السودانية  ، إذ أصيب نحو ثمانون شخصاً على الأقل دون سبب واضح ، فيما رجح البعض أن يكون سبب  هذه الظاهرة الغريبة أنواع من تقاوي القمح. 
ووصفت وزارة الصحة السودانية بالولاية الحالة المرضية الغريبة بأنها "حالات  ضحك هستيري وهذيان" غير معروفة السبب . 
وقالت وكالة " أنباء الشرق الأوسط" أن فريقاًً طبياًً يعكف حالياً على بحث ذلك  الأمر غير أن وزير الصحة السوداني بشمال كردفان عبد الحميد منصور تكهن بأن نوعًا من  القمح المخصص للزراعة "تقاوى" تسرب إلى بعض أسواق الولاية فتناوله البعض في وجباتهم  فسبب لهم هذه الحالة من الضحك والهذيان . 
وطالب أحد الكتاب في صحيفة "الصحافة" السودانية وزارة الصحة الإتحادية بتكثيف  دراساتها وتوسيع دائرتها في تلك المنطقة ومعالجة الحالات والبحث عن أسبابها بأسرع  ما يمكن قبل أن تتسع دائرة الضحك وتغمر موجة القهقهة كل الولاية أو كل السودان  ونصبح شعبا ضاحكا بلا سبب . 
وشدد الكاتب على ضرورة توفير الدواء لذلك الداء في أسرع وقت ممكن ، مضيفًا : "  ليس من العقل أن نهمل هذا الأمر الجلل ونفقد ما يميزنا عن شعوب الدنيا والعالمين  حيث تميز الشعب السوداني عن بقية شعوب الكرة الأرضية بالجدية والصرامة والحزن  والكآبة والبؤس والوجه العبوس". 
وعن الأسباب العلمية للظاهرة ، تنتظر السلطات المحلية بولاية شمال كردفان  ,نتائج التحاليل المعملية لعينات من القمح يعتقد أنها مسؤولة عن حالات الإغماء  والهذيان التي أصابت العشرات من أهل منطقة "الخوي" كما ظهرت أعراض المرض الأسبوع  الماضي على أهالي منطقة "أم مراحيك" حيث تعرض أهالي المنطقة للحمى أعقبتها حالات  إغماء وهذيان . 
وأشار وزير الصحة بولاية شمال كردفان إلى أن الفريق الذى أرسلته الوزارة إلى  منطقة "أم مراحيك" خلص إلى أن حبوب القمح التي تناولها بعض أهالي المنطقة واردة من  إقليم دارفور مشيرًا إلى أن الحالات المصابة تم علاجها ب"الحبوب المنومة
 مهرجان الضحك الجماعي  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*انتحار امرأة بعد تسعة أشهر من زواجها  بسبب " الغيرة " على زوجها في حلب* 

** 

أقدمت امرأة تبلغ من العمر خمس وعشرون  عاماً على الانتحار شنقاَ في مطبخ منزلها بحي " الحيدرية " في حلب صباح أمس الخميس .
قامت " أمينة . إ " بشنق نفسها بواسطة حبل داخل مطبخ منزلها صباح يوم أمس  ، حيث فوجئ بها زوجها معلقة وقد فارقت الحياة .
 وقام الزوج بمساعدة شقيقه بإنزال زوجته  ، واستدعاء الشرطة التي فتحت تحقيقاًَ بالحادثة ، كما تم تحويل المتوفاة إلى  الطبابة الشرعية لتحديد سبب الوفاة .
 وحدد الطبيب الشرعي سبب وفاتها بأنه  يعود إلى " انقطاع التروية الدماغية التالي لعملية الشنق " ، وتم تسليم الجثة  لذويها اصولاً .
 وعن سبب إقدام المرأة على الانتحار ، تحدث مصدر مطلع  أن المرأة متزوجة قبل حوالي تسعة اشهر ، وأنها " تغار " على زوجها  بطريقة وصفت بالـ " مرضية " ، حيث كانت حاولت الانتحار قبل فترة بسبب مشكلة بينها  وبين زوجها .
 وبين المصدر أن المرأة ( وبحسب  التحقيقات ) كانت تعاني من مرض يمنعها من الانجاب " الأمر الذي زاد من غيرتها ،  وسبب لها الاكتئاب "، على حد تعبيره .
 فيما ادعى أهل الفتاة على الزوج واتهموه  بالتسبب بوفاة ابنتهم عن طريق " الضغط النفسي عليها " ، حيث قرر القاضي توقيف الزوج  على ذمة التحقيق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إسرائيل تتأهب لحرب شاملة في المنطقة



أعربت مصادر دبلوماسية غربية وإقليمية وعربية عن خشيتها من أن تتحرك إسرائيل عسكريا  بصورة أو بأخرى لاستهداف حلفاء إقليميين لإيران، فى إشارة إلى حزب الله في لبنان أو  حماس في غزة خلال العام الحالي، كوسيلة لممارسة الضغوط على الجمهورية  الإسلامية.

واتفقت المصادر على أن هناك أسبابا عديدة تدعو للتعامل بجدية مع  التخوفات التي أعرب عنها رئيس الوزراء سعد الحريري، خلال زيارة له للقاهرة يوم  الخميس الماضي استقبله خلالها الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، من عمل عسكري إسرائيلي  يستهدف جنوب لبنان، حيث يتمركز حزب الله.

وقالت المصادر إن احتمال قيام  إسرائيل بعمل عسكري ما لن يكون بالضرورة في حجم العدوان الإسرائيلي على لبنان في  عام 2006 أو العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة في عام 2009 والسبب هو عجز الدبلوماسية  الأمريكية عن تحجيم التحرك النووي الإيرانى بالصورة التي ترتاح لها إسرائيل، وعجز  واشنطن الموازى عن استئناف التفاوض الفلسطيني الإسرائيلي، وضعف الأمل في تمكن  القاهرة من طرح سياق بديل وسريع لإنهاء حالة الجمود التي تعاني منها عملية التسوية،  على حد تعبير أحد المصادر.

في الوقت نفسه، فإن صفقة تبادل الأسرى بين حركة  حماس وإسرائيل تعرقلت لأجل غير مسمى في اللحظة الأخيرة. وآفاق المصالحة الفلسطينية  معطلة أيضا بسبب رفض حركة حماس صياغات في الورقة المصرية المقترحة لتسيير المصالحة،  فيما ترفض القاهرة الموافقة على أفكار يجرى التشاور حولها بين السعودية وسورية من  ناحية وسورية وكل من قطر وليبيا من ناحية أخرى لتكون بمثابة "ملحق مكمل للورقة  المصرية"، وفق ما ذكرت صحيفة الشروق المصرية.

وفشل آفاق التفاوض، حسبما تعبر  المصادر بقلق، يعني دوما في الشرق الأوسط فتح الباب أمام العنف.

وقالت مصادر  بحركة حماس إن "باب العنف قد تم فتحه بالفعل من قبل إسرائيل بعملية الاغتيال  النوعية التي نالت من أحد قيادات حماس فى دبي نهاية الشهر الماضي". أما حزب الله  فألمح بدوره إعلاميا إلى تورط إسرائيل في النيل من بعض كوادره أخيرا.

وترتفع  احتمالات تصاعد التوتر الإقليمي عسكريا مع استمرار الخلافات العربية والصراعات  الإقليمية. "فإيران لا تبدو مهتمة بتهدئة الأطراف العربية بغض النظر عن إسرائيل  المتحسبة من تحركاتها السياسية والنووية. أما المصالحة العربية فتبدو متباطئة خاصة  على الأفق السوري - المصري بعد أن كانت الوساطة السعودية قد أوحت بإمكان إنهاء  القطيعة الرئاسية قريبا بين القاهرة ودمشق في اجتماع توقع البعض أن يحدث الشهر  الحالي فى الرياض".

ولم تستبعد المصادر الدبلوماسية انفراجات مفاجئة، لكنها  اتفقت على أن الواقعي هو ألا تكون هناك بوادر لقاءات للمصالحة قبل القمة  العربية.

واعترفت المصادر نفسها بأن في خضم هذه الخلافات العربية "لن تجد  إسرائيل صعوبة كبيرة في استمالة بعض المواقف الدولية، بما في ذلك دوائر سيادية في  واشنطن، لتحرك عسكري يستهدف حزب الله أو حماس تكون رسالته النهائية موجهة لإيران".

تبقى اسرائيل بمسؤوليها رغم لئمها وخبثها واجرامها تمتلك أحمق القرارات على وجه الأرض
تصرفات رعناء تقودها الى النها يه والزوال هي ومؤيديها وداعميها بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و3  دقائق صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /17مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 93 %

سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 4 كم

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 

اخبار متنوعه جدا .. 

بس حبيت اعقب ع خبر عيد الحب .. 

شفيها لم الواحد يجدد الحب قي يوم من السنه . 

يعني الناس دائما مشغوله وما عندها وقت للحب  .. 

حركه حلووه ان يكون في يوم في السنه يتجدد الحب .. 

ويتبادل الهديا . .

عشان تبين معزه الغير عندنا . 

هذي وجهه نظري .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

طالبن  بتنفيذ قرار وزارة العمل الصادر منذ 5 سنوات
50 ألف سعودية يطلقن حملة مقاطعة  بيع الملابس النسائية الداخلية في محال الرجال  



تطلق  أكثر من 50 ألف سعودية حملة لمقاطعة جميع محال الملابس الداخلية النسائية في  المملكة "اللانجري" التي يبيع فيها الرجال داخل المجمعات التجارية أو خارجها في  جميع مناطق المملكة .


تبدأ حملة المقاطعة ابتداءً من السبت 13 فبراير,  وتستمر لمدة أسبوعين, وتستهدف حشد النساء السعوديات والمقيمات لإتخاذ مواقف إيجابية  من الحملة وأهدافها وتفعيلها من خلال مشاركتهن. وتحت شعار"الملابس النسائية  الداخلية للنساء فقط", وهذه المرة الثانية على التوالي التي تنطلق فيها الحملة التي  تنطلق بمناسبة مرور أكثر من عام على انطلاق الحملة الأولى لمقاطعة محال بيع الملابس  النسائية الداخلية بالمملكة التي يبيع فيها رجال, والتي لا تلتزم بالقرار رقم 120  والذي ينص على وجوب عمل النساء بهذه المحال، حيث يعطي القرار الوزاري الفرصة للمرأة  التبضع بخصوصية, ودون التعرض لنظرات البائعين من الرجال, تطبيقاً لتعاليم الدين  الحنيف والمنطق والفطرة، وتفعيلاً لقرار وزارة العمل الصادر عام 2005 بتأنيث محال  الألبسة النسائية الداخلية, إلا أن القرار لم ينفذ بسبب ضغوط بعض دوائر رجال  الأعمال, ما جعل تنفيذه اختياريا .


وقالت المسؤولات عن الحملة إن هناك  تجاوباً ملموساً معها من قبل بعض المحال التجارية التي تبيع الملابس النسائية,  وأضفن: إن من أهداف الحملة مطالبة النساء المشاركات في الحملة البحث عن المحال التي  تعمل بها النساء في كل مدينة والشراء منها, وعدم الشراء من المحال التي تبيع  الملابس النسائية الداخلية والتي يبيع فيها رجال .


وقد استطلعت آراء بعض  النساء السعوديات قبل انطلاق الحملة فقالت "أم عمرو": الحملة هذه جاءت متأخرة، فمن  المفترض أن يكون هذا الأمر منذ فترة طويلة, وضرورة إغلاق أي محل نسائي في أي مجمع  تجاري في المنطقة يبيع فيه رجال الملابس الداخلية للنساء وإلزامهم بتوظيف نساء في  المحال التجارية بشرط أن تكون هذه المحال مغلقة تماماً ولا يدخلها إلا نساء, مع  وجود حراس أمن خارج هذه المحال، وبهذا يكون المجال أوسع وأسهل بالنسبة للمرأة في  التعامل في البيع والشراء، خصوصاً في الملابس الداخلية النسائية, وإتفقت مع هذا  الطرح كل من "أم محسن" و"أم عمار" اللتين تساءلتا: أين دور رجال الأعمال في مثل هذه  الأمور التي تخدم المرأة السعودية ؟ وقالتا: كلما أصبحت أمور البيع والشراء للمرأة  أسهل زادت مبيعات المحال التجارية, والفائدة الأولى والأخيرة تعود لأصحاب المحال,  ونحن مع هذه الحملة قلباً وقالبا .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

زوجها الكهل يقول إنها لا تستطيع تلبية طلباته في  المعاشرة
مسنة تدفع 5 آلاف ريال مقابل الحصول على صك الطلاق



قضت محكمة جازان بتطليق مسنة من زوجها الكهل, بعد أن دفعت له 5 آلاف ريال, وكانت  المسنة التي تبلغ من العمر 58عاماً أقامت دعوى أمام محكمة جازان تطالب فيها  بتطليقها من زوجها, وقالت المسنة في دعواها إن زوجها يبتزها لتطليقها, ويطالبها  بدفع مبلغ خمسة آلاف ريال مقابل ذلك . 

وقالت المسنة في عريضة دعواها: إن زوجها هجرها منذ ست سنوات, ولا يأتيها إلا  كل بضعة أشهر, فهو متزوج عليها اثنتين, ما جعلني أطلب الطلاق منه, وقالت المسنة:  "لا أريد منه شيئاً أريد فقط تطليقي وهو لا يريد إلا خمسة آلاف", وأضافت: إن القضية  منظورة أمام المحكمة واستمرت ستة أشهر, وفي كل جلسة يكرر الزوج طلبه خمسة آلاف ريال  ليطلقني, وهو الأمر الذي يجعل المحكمة تؤجل نظر القضية، لأنني لا أملك دفع المبلغ  المطلوب, حتى استطاع أحد الأقارب دفعه , ليتم الطلاق.


الطريف في الأمر أن المسن الذي يحرص للحضور للمحكمة ومعه أحد أحفاده يتوكأ  عليه لكبر سنة, يدعي أن سبب هجرانه لزوجته الأولى أنها لا تلبي له طلباته في  المعاشرة الزوجية.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إسرائيل تتأهب لحرب شاملة في المنطقة

وأمريكا اللعينه تعمل على نشر  لمنظومة الصواريخ الدفاعية في دول الخليج وتتأهب لحرب مجهولة لدينا كشعوب .
يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين . اللهم ردد كيدهم في نحورهم 

الغلا شمعة شكرا لجهودك الطيبة واخبارك المنوعة لاعدمنا عطائكِ

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييييك العاافية خيتي شمعة تحترق ..*
*لكِ الشكر غاليتي ملكة سبأ ع المجهود ..*

*دمتما بخير ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البدينات يعشن أطول من النحيفات* 

دائما ما تسعى البدينات إلى اتباع انظمة غذائية ورياضية من أجل تحقيق حلم الرشاقة والنحافة ولكن هل سيحرصن على ذلك الأمر إذا علمن ان البدينات يعشن أكثر من النحيفات؟ هذا ما أكدته دراسة استرالية وجدت أن النساء السمينات اللاتي في السبعينيات من عمرهن يعشن فترة أطول من اللاتي يتسمن بوزن مثالي أو يعانين من النحافة.
من جانب آخر حذرت الدراسة من أنّ تجنب التمرينات الرياضية يضاعف من مخاطر الوفاة للنساء ويزيدها بواقع الربع للرجال.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ضعف قبضة اليد مؤشر على الإعاقة والموت المبكر*

أجرى باحثون هولنديون دراسة جديدة أضهروا خلالها إن ضعف قبضة اليد قد يكون مؤشراً على الإعاقة والموت المبكر، وعلى الرغم من أنهم لا يعرفون حتى الآن طبيعة العلاقة بين ضعف قبضة اليد والموت المبكر إلا أنهم يعتقدون أن قياس قوة قبضة اليد قد يساعد الأطباء على معرفة الأشخاص المعرضين أكثر من غيرهم للموت في وقت مبكر. ولاحظت الدراسة أنه مع التقدم في العمر تتراجع قوة قبضة اليد وتتزايد حوادث الوفاة.
وخلص الباحثون إلى أن قياس قوة قبضة اليد قد لا يكشف فقط الأشخاص المعرضين للموت المبكر، بل قد يساعد الأطباء على وضع استراتيجيات وخطط لمساعدة أولئك الذين يعانون من الضعف في عضلاتهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*السمك يحمي النساء من نكد الأزواج* 

كشفت دراسة طبية أن نقص فيتامين "د" لدى النساء هو السبب في ارتفاع ضغط الدم لديهن، لذلك نصح أطباء القلب والأوعية الدموية بتناول ملعقة زيت السمك يومياً، و100‏ غرام من "السالمون" أو "الماكريل" لحماية النساء من "كيد الرجال ونكدهم" الذي يؤدي بالضرر لاصابة الجنس الناعم بارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو طارق

*إمرأة قتلت حبيبها السابق لأنه سيتزوج من غيرها يوم عيد العشاق*

أدانت محكمة بريطانية امرأة بقتل رجل كانت تربطه بها علاقة عاطفية بعدما كشف لها أنه أقام علاقة سرية مع امرأة أخرى وينوي الزواج منها يوم عيد العشاق. فما كان من الحبيبة الغيورة إلا أن دست السم لحبيبها في طبق هندي تقليدي لأنها لم تحتمل زواجه من امراة أخرى فتوفي بعد ساعة من نقله إلى المستشفى، فيما أصيبت هي بعوارض تسمم خطيرة وبغيبوبة ولكنها لم تمت.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مجنون "ابنة كلينتون" مستعد للسباحة في نهر للتماسيح ليهديها وردة* 

أبدى عاشق مجنون بتشيلسي ابنة الرئيس الأميركي الاسبق بيل كلينتون استعداده لفعل أي شئ من أجل الفوز بقلبها حتى سباحة في نهر مليء بالتماسيح حتى يصل إليها ليعطيها وردة.
ويواصل العاشق الكيني مساعيه الحثيثة للفوز بقلب ابنة كلينتون رغم خطبتها وفشل محاولاته السابقة وقد أرسل خطاباً غرامياً عبر السفارة الأميركية في نيروبي قال لها فيه إنه على استعداد "للسباحة في نهر مليء بالتماسيح حتى يصل إليها ليعطيها وردة".

----------


## ابو طارق

*مربي كلاب أميركي إخترع قِفلاً لـ"عفة" الكلاب*

اخترع مربي الكلاب الأميركي دكستر بلانش حزام عفة يشبه الذي كانت تستخدمه النساء في القرون الوسطى لمنع إناث الكلاب من التكاثر. 
واكد بلانش في حديث لـ"أيه أو أل نيوز" إنه اخترع الحزام بسبب تكاثر الكلاب في أميركا وبعدما لاحظ تردد الكثير من أصحابها في إخضاعها لعملية جراحية لمنعها من التناسل.
ويوضع حزام العفة وهو عبارة عن قفل على شكل قلب له مفتاح تحت ذنب الكلبة، بحيث يمنع الكلب من اعتلائها وبالإمكان نزعه وغسله وإعادته إى مكانه عندما يرى صاحب الكلبة ضرورة لذلك.
وقال بلانش: "لحزام العفة فوائد كثيرة لأنه قد يحمي الكلبة من الأمراض عبر التزواج"، مضيفاً "فكرت بالأمر بعدما لاحظت أن الكثيرين يشفقون على كلابهم ولا يريدون إخضاعها لعمليات جراحية لمنعها من التكاثر". 
وأوضح بلانش ان حزام العفة يتيح للكلبة تلبية نداء الطبيعة من دون عوائق باستثناء التزاوج مع الكلاب.

*ليش  للكلاب * 

* يعملوها  لهم  اصبح عندهم التزاوج  عادي* 

*والحمل  عند  البنات طبيعي ومش ضروري  معرفة* 

*من هو الاب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شقيقان قتلا "مغازلجياً" في مصر*

قتل شقيقان مصريان جارهما طعنا بالمطاوي بسبب معاكسته لشقيقتهما أثناء سيرها في الشارع.
وتبقت الشرطة المصرية في مدينة قليوب بمحافظة القليوبية "35 كيلومترا شمال القاهرة" بلاغا بمقتل عادل. ح "25 عاما" وتبين أن المغدور اعتاد معاكسة جارته كلما شاهدها في الشارع ما أغضب شقيقيها جمال. ع "35 عاما" ويوسف "28 عاما"، وعند عودته من عمله اعترضا طريقه وانهالا عليه طعنا بالسكاكين فأردياه قتيلا وفرا هاربين.
هذا وتم توقيف المتهمين وأحيلا على النيابة المصرية فأمرت بحبسهما وصرحت بدفن الجثة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"الآيس كريم" عمره 5000 عام* 

أثبتت دراسة حول تاريخ صناعة البشر للآيس كريم إلى أنه يعود لأكثر من 5000 عام.
وقالت الدراسة إنه في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، أهدى الأمراء والأشراف الصينيون الأطعمة الممزوجة من عصير الفواكه والجليد والثلج إلى الإمبراطور، وتم الاحتفاظ على هذه الأطعمة سرا ولم تعلن حتى القرن السادس ميلاديا، عندما أخذ الإمبراطور الآيس كريم الذي أكله في الصين إلى إيطاليا وقدم إلى الطباخين المحليين الوصفة السرية لعمل الآيس كريم التي نقلها من الصين. وفي القرن السابع الميلادي، تم نقل أنواع مختلفة من الآيس كريم إلى فرنسا والنمسا في عهد الملكة آن، ثم تطور الآيس كريم ليصبح طعاما لذيذا وشعبيا حتى أصبح نابليون بونابرت شغوفا به. 
ونال الآيس كريم شهرة واسعه اعتبارا من القرن التاسع الميلادي بعد أن أكد طبيب مشهور من اليونان القديمة أن الآيس كريم مفيد لصحة الإنسان وله فائدة في علاج التشنج.

----------


## فرح

شمووووع ،، ملووووك ،، الوالدالغااالي ابوطارق
اخباااار متنووووعه ..منها الحزين ومنها المضحك 
ملووووكه بجد هالخبر .. 
زوجها الكهل يقول إنها لا تستطيع تلبية طلباته في المعاشرة
مسنة تدفع 5 آلاف ريال مقابل الحصول على صك الطلاق


بصرااااحه بموووت ضحك  :hopemy:  :grin: 
والدي الغاالي ابوطارق..هم هالخبر يضحك .*السمك يحمي النساء من نكد الأزواج*
*يتهي لي الازواااج بقاطعووون الاسماااك ،، هههههه*  
*دوووم التميز والرقي بجهوووودكم الرااائعه* 
*موفقييين بحق النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين*
*وعظم الله اجوركم بسيد الكونين حبيب القلوب وطبيبها* 
*النبي محمدصل الله عليه وآله الطاهرين*
*مـــأجور سيدي ياصاحب الزمان واحسن الله لك العزاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شمعة تحترق . ملكة سبأ . ابوطارق*
*الله يعطيكم العااافيه  ع النشرة الاخبارية ..*
*لاعدم من عطاءكم ..*
*دمتم بخير..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *مربي كلاب أميركي إخترع قِفلاً لـ"عفة" الكلاب*
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



هذا القفل قد ابتكروه جماعة تورا بورا  وكانو يلبسونه للفتيات الأفغانيات لضمان عفتهن وكان قفل يجي مع الكلوت 

استغفر الله عقول مدري شلون راكبة ومدري شلون تفكيرهم .
اما عن الأمريكان بإبتكارهم هذا  يُريدون تحديد النسل للكلااااااااااااب . وحفظ النوع من السلالات العريقه  :niceday: وعن تعليقكم والدنا العزيز  على هذا الخبر  فأقول  الإنسان في امريكا اصبح إبن كلب ونسبه واصله وفصله غير مهم ولديهم الكثير ليرمو بهم لنا في شتى انواع الحروب المفتعلة في المنطقة .
 الوالد ابو طارق اشكر جهودك الكريمة

----------


## ابو طارق

> هذا القفل قد ابتكروه جماعة تورا بورا وكانو يلبسونه للفتيات الأفغانيات لضمان عفتهن وكان قفل يجي مع الكلوت 
> 
> استغفر الله عقول مدري شلون راكبة ومدري شلون تفكيرهم .
> اما عن الأمريكان بإبتكارهم هذا يُريدون تحديد النسل للكلااااااااااااب . وحفظ النوع من السلالات العريقه وعن تعليقكم والدنا العزيز على هذا الخبر فأقول الإنسان في امريكا اصبح إبن كلب ونسبه واصله وفصله غير مهم ولديهم الكثير ليرمو بهم لنا في شتى انواع الحروب المفتعلة في المنطقة .
> الوالد ابو طارق اشكر جهودك الكريمة



 
*اشكرك   ابنتي* 

*ملكة سبأ* 

*على تواجدك الدائم  في  صفحاتي* 

*و ايضا  اشكرك  على جهودك وتعليقاتك  الرائعة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## MOONY

* يعطيكم ألف عافيه الوالد العزيز ابوطارق شمووعه وملووكه
مآجورين
تحياتي
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..





> يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 
> 
> اخبار متنوعه جدا .. 
> 
> بس حبيت اعقب ع خبر عيد الحب .. 
> 
> شفيها لم الواحد يجدد الحب قي يوم من السنه . 
> 
> يعني الناس دائما مشغوله وما عندها وقت للحب  .. 
> ...



مافيها شي حبيبتي بس البعض يعترض على انها فكره جايه لنا من الغرب وانو لايجب تقليدهم

بس اذا كانت الفكره حميده وماتاخذ اتجاه ثاني شالمانع من الاخذ فيها.. 

وممكن يكون البعض يسيء التصرف بالمبالغه في هالمناسبه أو يفهمها البعض بمفهوم مختلف

وأكبر المتعرضين مثل ما انتي شايفه  :bigsmile:  جماعة قصر ثوبك وطول لحيتك تدخل الجنه .

على كل حال انما الاعمال بالنيات ..

تسلمي حبيبتي عالحضور الحلوو

مووفقه دووم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووك ..





> 50 ألف سعودية يطلقن حملة مقاطعة  بيع الملابس النسائية الداخلية في محال الرجال



على رأس الخبر مذكور انو القرار صادر من 5 سنوات وللحين كثييير اللي ما التزم فيه 

لأن وزير العمل غير مسنود من الفئة ذات اللحى  :bigsmile: 

يعني يبلوه ويشربو ماايه .





> قضت محكمة جازان بتطليق مسنة من زوجها الكهل, بعد أن دفعت له 5 آلاف ريال, وكانت  المسنة التي تبلغ من العمر 58عاماً



 :bigsmile:  يعني  عشرتها معاه بـ/5 آلاف يابلااش طلعت عشرته رخيصه .

يسلموو حبيبتي ويعطيك ألف عافيه عالجهد

مووفقه بعون الباري لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلااس ..

الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي

لاخلا ولاعدم منه

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *البدينات يعشن أطول من النحيفات*



امم  :huuh:  أشك في هالدراسه بس عندي دراسه ثانيه من جهدي  :toung:  انو اكتشفت البدناء تبقى وجوههم نظره وأكثر شباب لفترة أكثر وعمر أطول من الاشخاص النحفاء والسبب أن بشرتهم مشدوده بسبب البدانه  :bigsmile: 





> *السمك يحمي النساء من نكد الأزواج*



ههههههههه حلوو الخبر .. بس الرجل شنو يحميه من نكد الزوجه وارتفاع ضغطه  :toung: 





> *إمرأة قتلت حبيبها السابق لأنه سيتزوج من غيرها يوم عيد العشاق*



 :evil:  يالله منه قليل الناموس  :toung: 

خلينا اللحين من فلسفة كلمة ناموس ونركز على هالخايب يعني مادور ينضرب في قلبه ويتزوج الا في عيد الحب

هذي هديته لها  :weird:  شايفين كيف انه قليل ناموس 





> *مجنون "ابنة كلينتون" مستعد للسباحة في نهر للتماسيح ليهديها وردة*



 :weird:  بالذمه على وشو حبها بصراحه ما اشوف فيها ذره من الجمال

وقد أرسل خطاباً غرامياً عبر السفارة الأميركية في نيروبي قال لها فيه إنه على استعداد "للسباحة في نهر مليء بالتماسيح حتى يصل إليها ليعطيها وردة". << يعني واضح انو مافي أي علاقه تربطهم في بعض طيب ليش مشدود لها  :bigsmile:  وهي أصلا موحلوه .





> وتبين أن المغدور اعتاد معاكسة جارته كلما شاهدها في الشارع ما أغضب شقيقيها جمال. ع "35 عاما" ويوسف "28 عاما"، وعند عودته من عمله اعترضا طريقه وانهالا عليه طعنا بالسكاكين فأردياه قتيلا



هذي آخرة اللعب بأعراض الناس ، رغم انو تصرفهم فيه تسرع وحماقه لأن مصيرهم رح يكون سيء 
عجبتني المعلومه اللي عن الآيس كريم ..
يسلموو باباتي عالجهد الطيب .. تدووم لناويدوم عطائك
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

تدووم الضحكه ياارب 

ويدووم لنا هالحضور

موفقه حبيبتي لكل خير 
مأجوره برسول الله صل الله عليه وآله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

تسلمي ياارب ويسلم لنا هالحضور الغالي

موفقه دووم

----------

